# 
!
 ,    ,     .    ,     ,    .
:          ,       -      (,    )?        ?
 :      1  2009  (    , ,   )   ?        ?

----------


## .

> 1  2009  (    , ,   )   ?

----------

> 


            .            .        ,     ...

----------


## 9781326

> .            .        ,     ...


                !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  .

----------


## stas

> ...


       .

----------

> .


       .        .     -    ,        ,  . 
 -  ,         .    , -    ,   .           ,         .

----------

!        ? :Smilie: 
      ?  -     !   ! :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,    .    
**,      ,    ?
 ,    ?        100   .     .    -  -   .
   .     ,

----------

> .


      .    .,         :Wink:

----------

*.*,  -  ,           .      .
   ,    .    ,         - ...      (     ).      ... - .

----------

> 





> -


   ?   ?

----------

> ,


 .    .    .   ,           ,  ,       . "      ,   ,    ".    "" ,  . 

      ,      .          25 .          ... 
 ,      ...

----------

! 
  ,    ,   "  "?    ,        !    ..   ,          ..  , ..   ,      5.., ..       : 
1.        ,   ,   ,     .
2.    - . 
      ,    ,   ,       ,    :Frown: (,      , ..    .  ?       , ..  ,  ,       ,   ..   ?       ,  ,   !        ?       ?

----------


## .

> .


    ,       ,     .  ,     ,    .
    .    .     .   ,        .   . 
      ,     .  1  2010       .   .



> 1.        ,   ,   ,     .
> 2.    - .


   ?   ,      .   .



> ,   ..


   -?   .          ? 
    .        .

----------

> ,       ,     .  ,     ,    .


.
!

----------

> !    ..   ,          ..


  . .....  ???



> ,       ,     .  ,     ,    .


    ! ,  ,    ???



> ?       , ..  ,


   ,   , ,    !   ,    (    ,     )

----------

,      : 
1.         ,  ,  .
2.            () .
3.     , ,   ,          ,      ,  ..     ,    ,     ,       ,   , ,      , ,   ,    .
4.       ,     ,       ,  !   ,   , ..      ,      . 
 :
1.       -     ?
2.   ?     ,    ,     ? 
     ,    ,     ,     -   ,    ,      ?
  ,    ,     ,    ?  ,     (     )!      ,       ?

----------

> ,   , ,    !   ,    (    ,     )


   ,   ?   ,              !     -  ?       ?    ?

----------


## .

,        .         :Embarrassment: 
   ,    .



> ,      ?


  ?   ?         ,     ?
 9,5     ,      1  2010

----------

> ,        .        
>    ,    .
>   ?   ?         ,     ?
>  9,5     ,      1  2010


      !!!  :Smilie: )              ?   -      ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


    -   ? ,  ,        ?
   , .         ? ,      (     )    ?          ,   ?

----------

> -   ?


              ,    (     ).       ,   .       -     ,           .  ,     ,       2      .        ,       .

       ...

----------

?

----------


## stas

(     .

----------

> (     .






> ,    ,     .


  ?
 ?

----------

, ,  !

----------


## stas

> ?
>  ?


   -  .   -     -.   -       ,   .    , ,   .

----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

, ?     :     ? ,        (),        , ?

----------


## stas

.

----------

> ,        ()


  ,   ,      ,   ,      .  !

----------


## stas

> ,   ,      ,   ,      .  !


  .

----------

,   ?

----------


## stas

**,     ...

----------


## Tekiro

,      (      )    
  ?
   ?
 1     ?          ?

----------


## stas

*Tekiro*,    -?
   ?

----------


## Tekiro

.

 - , ,

----------


## glbuh7

-      .   .

----------

,   ,    ,       (     .           ,  , .).

----------


## stas

*Tekiro*,     . ,      .     ,     ,    .

----------


## Tekiro

*stas*, 
  ?    ?
    ?      ?

----------

,    (  ).   ,       -   ,    .
          ?
    ()  .     .

----------


## .

**,           :Embarrassment: 



> ,     ,    .

----------


## 75

10.06.09   ,    3     ,   :
, 
 (   + ), 
 (     50 % +  )
 : 2  , ,  (. ).
            ? -    ?
  ( +     )    ?         .  ,  ,   ?           ?

----------


## Efenka

,  ,    .    ,     .  13   .   ,    14001        .   ,         ?      ..  ?

----------


## ˸

> 14001


 = , ...




> .


= , ...
   ,  ""?

----------


## Efenka

*˸*, !     ( ,     .

----------

. .  ,    ,          ,  -,            ,    .  ,          (  ),       ,        . 
           ,      14001           /    ,    ,         ,      .          .
        .       ,              .               .      ,           .

----------


## Geracentre

,   
 ,

----------

> ,


     ,   :  ,     .
    ,  ,       .                 .

----------

> .        .


  ?
    ?
  ?
    ?

----------

> ,       ,     .  ,     ,    .
>     .        .


 -?   -  ?
           !

----------

> 10.06.09   ,    3  
>   ( +     )    ?         .  ,  ,   ?           ?


     ?   !

----------


## 75

2009 .
    09.06.09      ,  10.06.09 -       ().     .




> ?   !


  , ..                .  ,   -    .    ,  -     07.06.09,    12.06.09   ..
    6 ,   .

----------


## Tanunya11

.  ,  ,    .     .  , ..     .      .     3- .         . .    ""     ?       ?

----------


## Geracentre

*Tanunya11*, 
    -   .... ,   .....

----------


## 1972

!       .    2008 .  .   .   ..  .  ,  .     2014.      
  ,   ,  .   .  ,    2014 .. .      .     .  , .. ,   . .   ,  .    .   .   ,   .       .       . ,   .

----------


## 1972

,  .    ,      .    ?       ?

----------


## Leila

> ,  .    ,      .    ?      ?


 .    (   ) .

----------


## 1972

.     2009   .    ,      5 .,      .      2014 .      14.       .   .       . ,   . ..

----------

